# Phrag cadantum small roots



## Slipper lover (May 25, 2017)

I got a phrag cadantum and it has roots but they are not exactly amazing they are quite short but healthy u have it in a bark mix with crushed oyster shell for calcium any ideas on what to do any way to get the roots to grow new tips of growth any recommendations


----------



## Slipper lover (May 25, 2017)

Thank you in advanced to any one who answers


----------



## gonewild (May 25, 2017)

How much oyster shell is in the mix?
What fertilizer do you use and how often/strength?
Does the substrate stay moist or dry out?


----------



## Slipper lover (May 25, 2017)

There is only a small amount of oyster shell on the top I use k lite twice a week and I water it every day


----------



## gonewild (May 25, 2017)

Slipper lover said:


> There is only a small amount of oyster shell on the top I use k lite twice a week and I water it every day



What type of water do you use?
How strong is the K-lite mixture?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 25, 2017)

What size bark, and how old is the bark?
Have you considered growing this semi-hydro (s/h)?


----------



## Slipper lover (May 27, 2017)

I use distilled water it's a small concentration but I give it twice a week the bark is small with charcoal the bark is new just repotted no I will not grow it semi Hydro


----------



## gonewild (May 27, 2017)

Distilled water + low concentration of K-lite is hard to know if it is enough or not. My guess is it is not enough nutrients.

You said you just got it and also that it is freshly potted. So did it have small roots when you got it or has it grown small roots under your care?


----------



## Slipper lover (May 28, 2017)

No it had small roots when I received it


----------



## gonewild (May 28, 2017)

Slipper lover said:


> No it had small roots when I received it



Then there is no way to recommend any improvement of your culture because you did not cause the small roots.


----------



## Gilda (May 28, 2017)

I personally think all phrags like to grow wetter , even caudatums. Lots of fresh water ! Search on here what John M said about growing phrags,...flushing the pots etc. I personally could not grow a phrag in a bark mix unless it sat in water. My growing conditions are too dry ! 
This was my best phrag growing...bar none AND they are all in a bark mix BUT with a reservoir in the bottom of the pot, basically semi hydro...we called it barko  I had them sitting in trays...hubby said a rerservoir was the same thing..took up less room etc. Worked like a charm. I flushed the pots very frequently. Never had leaf tip burn etc.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9595


----------



## gonewild (May 28, 2017)

Grow them very wet with really good drainage. 

In Nature Phrag. caudatum roots grow in living moss over dead moss on rocks. The roots basically stay within the moss. The moss gets a lot of rain and stays very wet. but the roots also have a huge amount of air space between the loose moss and drainage is extreme. 

If you can manage to water several times per week grow the plants in very loose sphagnum moss. High humidity is preferred. The wind blows the plants enough it is almost impossible to photograph the flowers. light does not seem to be important, I've found them growing in crevasses under boulders with never any direct sunlight and other plants growing on top the boulders in full direct sunlight.
The moss root environment appears to be fairly high in nutrients based on associated plants. More than weak fertilizer is needed.


----------



## Slipper lover (May 28, 2017)

Okay thank you all it is very helpful information


----------

